# Trovoadas - Vistas de Braga, 28 a 31 de Maio 2020



## guimeixen (3 Jun 2020 às 22:49)

Que fantásticos quatro dias como já à muito não tinhamos. Já tinha saudades de ver umas grandes torres a explodirem no céu e de umas trovoadas noturnas.

Vou começar com o dia 28, em que se formaram células no Gerês e redondezas. Ao fim do dia formou-se uma célula só que não vi nenhum relâmpago.























O dia 29 foi excelente, bem fora do previsto pelos modelos, mas também prever que uma única célula ia começar a crescer em direção ao litoral deve ser difícil. A partir mais ou menos das 15h30 é que as trovoadas começaram a explodir, com elas também a ficarem mais perto juntamente com vários raios nuvem-solo visíveis e trovões audíveis. As torres foram crescendo cada vez mais perto até que a certa altura já estavam mesmo por cima de onde eu estava no Castelo da Póvoa de Lanhoso. Como nessa altura já não conseguia ver nenhuma torre, nenhum raio e parecia que por uns breves momentos não saía daquilo, decidi ir para a Santa Marta em Braga, ao menos talvez conseguisse ainda ver toda a célula, só que nesse espaço de tempo foi quando ela começou a explodir em direção à Póvoa de Lanhoso e por isso acabou por tapar mais rápido. Quando cheguei ao topo já se via a escuridão nessa direção juntamente com as torres e a bigorna. A partir dái o céu ficou cada vez mais coberto e a escuridão aproximava-se. Com o passar do tempo ficou cada vez mais visível a típica forma do downburst, com o curvar das cortinas de chuva a chegar à terra. Uns minutos depois e começei a ver poeira a ser levantada à frente da cortina de chuva, sinal da ventania que ali se sentia e aproximava de onde eu me encontrava. Momentos depois o vento forte chegou e a precipitação já estava quase. Nesta altura parecia ter havido uma intensificação após os relâmpagos parecerem ter diminuído um bocado, pois começei a ver mais clarões. Com uma ou outra pinga já a começar a cair, vejo um raio enorme à frente, mesmo onde estava a cortina de chuva iluminada pelo sol acompanhada de um arco-íris. Quando vi que o apanhei na máquina!!  Tirei mais umas fotos mas tive que parar pois começou a chover torrencialmente acompanhado de saraiva, com as bolas maiores a chegarem a 2cm juntamente com grandes estouros! Fiquei todo encharcado, com o cabelo a pingar, mas valeu a pena. Quando acalmou e já só restava a bigorna no céu foram visíveis muitas mammatus.

Registos desse dia:











































































O dia 30 já foi mais calmo, mas ainda assim deu para ver mais umas belas torres, principalmente uma ao fim da tarde, por entre as bigornas de outras células.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2020 às 22:54)

Soberbo, incrível aquela com arco íris e raio!  isso é que é elevar a fasquia! Parabéns!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jun 2020 às 23:03)

Jesus Cristo


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jun 2020 às 23:08)

Continuação do dia 30:



















Para o dia 31 tinha visto que os modelos colocavam grandes trovoadas no interior, e que se houvesse qualquer coisa aqui perto seria mais para a noite com aquelas células que se formaram no mar perto da costa. As trovoadas começaram a crescer cedo, com pequenos cumulus já a aparecer por cima da zona do Gerês pouco depois das 10h. Ainda antes da 13h já estavam formadas várias trovoadas, mas que não se aguentavam muito. Por volta das 15h30 explodiu uma célula, sendo uma das mais fotogénicas que já vi. Impressionante a rapidez como cresceu, mas passado quase uma hora acabou por enfraquecer e o céu também já estava muito coberto com as bigornas das células do interior. Mais para o fim da tarde é que voltou a ficar interessante outra vez, com as trovoadas que havia no interior a propagarem-se para o litoral e a virem para norte. Por volta das 20h já estavam perto com os trovões audíveis e o vento a intensificar-se. Estavam também nuvens baixas a formarem se à frente da trovoada, o que nunca tinha visto. Pensei que o céu fosse tapar e que não desse para ver nada, mas acabou por não acontecer. A trovoada passou mais a este, mas ainda deu para ouvir uns bons trovões onde eu estava em Gualtar. Impressionante era a frequência de descargas, umas 10 a 15 por minuto. Dos anos que tenho registos, com esta frequência só vi esta e a trovoada que passou no dia 25 de agosto de 2019 na Póvoa de Lanhoso ao fim da tarde. Não consegui fotografar nada de especial pois estava a chover bem. Acabei por filmar um pouco e tirar uma ou outra foto dentro do carro. Quando começou a afastar-se pensei que ia ficar por aqui e que as células que estivessem no mar não se fossem aproximar muito. Acabaram por se aproximar (podia ter sido um bocadinho mais perto a que passou perto de Barcelos ) e deu para fotografar muitos raios, dada era a frequência. Já quando essa estava a enfraquecer, começo a ver um ou outro clarão mais para S/SW. Dado que a outra já quase não se via nenhuma descarga, virei-me para aí, nunca se sabe se não via ali um raio enorme. Acabei por não ver nenhum e a certa altura começo a ouvir à distância uma barulheira que faz lembrar quando são os aguaceiros de granizo a aproximar-se. A barulho estava cada vez mais próximo até que começa a chover torrencialmente com gotas enormes. Nesta altura fui para dentro do carro e é aqui que começaram os relâmpagos mesmo próximos, a produzir cada estouro!  Quando começou a acalmar fui ver se ainda apanhava mais algum e ainda consegui mais uns 4 enquanto ela se afastava.

Mas que maravilha de dias, agora só daqui a uns meses temos mais qualquer coisita. 



Registos do dia 31:


































Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Enquanto fotografava os raios, fiz uns vídeos a 240fps com a GoPro. A qualidade é bastante má, mas é sempre interessante ver como os raios se comportam:


Várias timelapses que fui fazendo durante esses dias:

Vídeo para ver a frequência de relâmpagos da trovoada ao fim do dia 31:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2020 às 23:14)

Registos espetaculares!   Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jun 2020 às 23:29)

Registos simplesmente maravilhosos Guilherme  Obrigado pela partilha 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jun 2020 às 01:48)

Meu Deus, Guilherme...
Faltam-me as palavras, tal como tem sido habitual. A tua dedicação é impressionante! Quero que saibas que és uma inspiração para mim. Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2020 às 02:46)

Magnífico trabalho!! Sem dúvida uma inspiração para nós todos! 
Registos de antologia, especialmente o _downburst_!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jun 2020 às 02:49)

Depois daquele relato que fizeste na sexta-feira já se sabia o que aí vinha. E no fim superas sempre as expectativas. Aliás, eu próprio ao ver toda aquela acção durante este evento só pensava nos registos que poderias estar a fazer, eu e muitos outros membros. 

Estão uma obra de arte as fotos e o time-lapse idem. Aquela célula a NE merecia uma coisa assim, pela beleza e raridade da mesma e que na altura chamou a atenção de muita gente.


Um evento para recordar mais tarde. De certeza dos mais fotogénicos que me lembro.


Parabéns pelos magníficos registos. Continua.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2020 às 09:03)

Belos registos sim senhor! 
Aquela do raio com o arco-íris... 1/8s de exposição... usaste algum trigger, ou foi "sorte" de o raio cair nessa curta exposição? 

Essa, e outras, merecem, sem dúvida, que as protejas (direitos de autor) como deve ser. Mete uma marca de água e algum texto de protecção... senão, rapidamente vais ver as fotos copiadas por aí nas redes sociais.


----------



## tomalino (4 Jun 2020 às 10:40)

Fabulosas!! Parabéns


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2020 às 11:24)

Registos fantásticos!!  Parabéns!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jun 2020 às 11:50)

Soberbo! Muitíssimos parabéns pelos registos


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jun 2020 às 18:25)

Muito obrigado a todos! 

@ecobcg Sim, usei um trigger, é uma aquisição relativamente recente, falta é as trovoadas durante o dia para o usar mais.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2020 às 23:12)

Imagens, e relatos, simplesmente fascinantes, qualidade NGS! 
Dá para ficar longos momentos a observar algumas delas. As do downburst são as minhas favoritas, mostram bem o poder da natureza. O facto de ser um fenómeno menos registado, especialmente em Portugal, ajuda bastante ao fascínio que exercem em mim 

Obrigado, mais um vez, pelos registos Guilherme, fazem-nos sonhar um bocadinho 
E, também, pela coragem de enfrentar os elementos!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jun 2020 às 09:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Imagens, e relatos, simplesmente fascinantes, qualidade NGS!
> Dá para ficar longos momentos a observar algumas delas. As do downburst são as minhas favoritas, mostram bem o poder da natureza. O facto de ser um fenómeno menos registado, especialmente em Portugal, ajuda bastante ao fascínio que exercem em mim
> 
> Obrigado, mais um vez, pelos registos Guilherme, fazem-nos sonhar um bocadinho
> E, também, pela coragem de enfrentar os elementos!



Obrigado João Pedro!


----------



## windchill (7 Jun 2020 às 17:18)

Fabulosos registos, muitos parabéns!!!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2020 às 18:31)

windchill disse:


> Fabulosos registos, muitos parabéns!!!



Obrigado!


----------

